# Is it safe to touch them?



## lansterlou (Feb 14, 2013)

So I found out that my goats have chewing lice! Ugh I'm kind of freaking out. Im pretty positive that my chickens,and cows do to.Perhaps the cats because there always hanging in the goat barn. What a mess. Anyway we got stuff for them, but my baby goats are to young to put it on them. Will I get lice if I touch them? There chewing lice, not head so I don't know. I just want to love my babies! Has anyone ever had there goats get lice? Did you get everything back to normal? Thanks!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lice are very breed specific..chickens can not give goats lice..goat can not give cows lice and only your kid can give you lice : p...No worries...

you can use Ivomac sub q to Treat big goats. You also need to treat bedding and all used area.....DE or 7 dust works good for ground and bedding treatment..dont over treat kid area..
I bought CyLence and used it on the kids and adults this time around..lots of combing

Lice can bring a goat down especially a baby...so they need to be treated...


----------



## Lamberts_Mini-goats (Nov 2, 2012)

You will NOT get the goat lice it's not the same type , Yes if you treat it things will be alright, it's common for goats to get lice, I'm treating mine right now. .I use livestock and pet seven dust.


----------



## angoracrazy (Apr 7, 2013)

Chewing lice are quite common in goats and other livestock and normaly do not transfer to humans so treat your goats ect. and get the lice under controle and everyone will be happy


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I totally understand what you are saying. I remember years ago at our County fair a Pygmy goat came in and had lice, so the barn got them and yep we were in that barn. I swore I felt them all over me but they were not.

I used Ivemectin one year as a shot and I would NEVER DO IT AGAIN. It burns so bad. I really thought one of the goats was going to die. I use Seven dust and I use a lot of it. 

I know some say that it does not work orally but I have used it that was and it is fine.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

We have goat lice here all the time. Here it's the norm! I treat with CyLence on a regular basis when I notice the coats getting rough and the goats doing lots of itching. I figure if it's safe to use during the goat pregnancy it's probably safe for young kids. You put it on the outside of the goat (like revolution in dogs) and they absorb it through the skin and it kills lice. Have to repeat in 3 weeks for best results.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Python dust is safe for babies. You can get it at TSC


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Dusting does work BUT I found an even better and more effective treatment method is Equisect horse fly spray. It kills the lice and eggs in 24 hours! Its all natural too. Safe for young kids. I used it on kids just a couple weeks old


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've used the Python dust for tick control...will need to try the Equisect spray, the dust can be messy if it's windy out when you use it 

I've only ever had lice here once and that was found on Angel when I brought her home 6 years ago, I used Sevin on her as a 6 week old kid and doused the interior of the barn with it...thankfully, I found them the first day she was here and have never had a problem again


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Just shave them... 

Than u don't have to comb and all gone


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

sweetgoats said:


> I totally understand what you are saying. I remember years ago at our County fair a Pygmy goat came in and had lice, so the barn got them and yep we were in that barn. I swore I felt them all over me but they were not.
> 
> I used Ivemectin one year as a shot and I would NEVER DO IT AGAIN. It burns so bad. I really thought one of the goats was going to die. I use Seven dust and I use a lot of it.
> 
> I know some say that it does not work orally but I have used it that was and it is fine.


What year was that? Was it before I was in cashmeres or the year I didn't do that project? I remember when a pig came in with love and the whole pig ban had to be dusted.


----------

